# timer wall switch cover plate



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

They're not making any more of _you_, either.

So are _you _vintage? :laughing:


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

Synonyms for vintage
adj superior
best choice classic old excellent mature select

all of em


----------

